# Masken mit Jahshaka



## big_boom_bang (25. September 2006)

Hi,
Ich suche eine Möglichkeit Gesichter schnell und günstig unkenntlich zu machen.
Mir wurde dazu das kostenlose Programm Jahshaka empfohlen.
Leider weiß ich nicht wie ich eine Maske damit zeichen kann?
Falls es keine Masken gibt, kennt jmd. einen anderen WEg um die Gesichter unkenntölich zu machen

Mfg bigboombang


----------



## axn (27. September 2006)

Hallo,

versuchs doch mal da. Hier gibt es glaube ich kaum Jahshaka User.

mfg

axn


----------

